# 1 of the moon



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

This is the first time I have tried to take a photo of the moon so I was relatively pleased with how it came out considering it was only a 75-300mm used.

C&C welcome

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeh, that looks good mate:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice! It's not the easiest of subjects to capture, well done. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not bad at all, nice exposure and focus.

Gary


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

damn that's nice, i love those pics, can you only leave the shutter open for a few seconds seen as it moves


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

ksm1985 said:


> damn that's nice, i love those pics, can you only leave the shutter open for a few seconds seen as it moves


Thanks for all the comments guys, the shutter is only open for a split second for this photo. This particular photo it was only opened for 1/80th of a second 

Clarke


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I love the moon pics,and i like that one pal :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice one Clarke 

How's it look with an even tighter crop?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Always been a subject I have wanted to shoot but not got to it yet, excellent capture mate, excellent.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Nice one Clarke
> 
> How's it look with an even tighter crop?


That's it at 100% crop, if I went any futher in it would be terrible quality. Down to only having a 300mm lens so it's not exactly the best for moon shots. Ordered up a kenko pro 300 1.4x teleconverter from amazon today so I'll see how much of a difference that makes.

Clarke


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Always been a subject I have wanted to shoot but not got to it yet, excellent capture mate, excellent.


Cheers, your nice wee D80 working hard there


----------

